# Milan: Scaroni sempre più in pole per presidenza. Per l'AD...



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li. 

I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo. 

Il nuovo* AD* al posto di Fassone, invece, sarà un *manager con esperienza internazionale*. E potrebbe non essere italiano. 

Potrebbe cambiare anche il *direttore sportivo*.

Gattuso, invece, dovrebbe restare al proprio post.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Sto Scaroni...

Mah.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Bene! Via il duo malefico, dentro Gandini,Leonardo e MALDINI


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Scaroni mi andrebbe bene.
Ha una tale abilità comunicativa che sarebbe capace di andare dall'UEFA e uscire con l'ottava coppa dei campioni assegnata alla carriera del Milan.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Questo organigramma mi piace. Scaroni è uno con le palle cubiche, ed è italiano, quindi non avrà difficoltà a interagire con il managment giornalieralmente. 

Manager con esperienza internazionale è musica per le mie orecchie. Questi italiani sono sopravvalutati.


----------



## Manue (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2018)

comunque per chi non lo sapesse, Fassone ha un contratto con il milan(per altro se l'era appena auto-rinnovato) quindi probabilmente sarà andato a Londra per trattare la buonuscita. non puoi cacciarlo come ti pare e piace


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Singer che vogliono valorizzare il Milan e stanno fuori dal CDA.  strano.
Quindi ricapitolando, Scaroni, che non ha quote del Milan, diventerebbe presidente del club. 
E' tutto molto bello.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho fatto la *******, mi son fatto un giro sul forum dei gobbi per autolesionismo,
> mi sento in una fase, ormai da anni, in cui sto accumulando tristezza e amarezza, l'unico aspetto positivo che vedo è che prima o poi, quando torneremo a vincere qualcosa di serio, esploderò in un gioia che supererà qualsiasi livello di gioia mai provata prima.
> Così mi son fatto un giro li per accumulare altre sensazioni negative...
> 
> ...



Beh, ognuno la pensa come vuole, lascia che parlino...ora come ora ne hanno tutto il diritto. Il calcio però è fatto di cicli, è bene ricordarlo. Abbiamo le possibilità per tornare...basta ci sia gente consapevole


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho fatto la *******, mi son fatto un giro sul forum dei gobbi per autolesionismo,
> mi sento in una fase, ormai da anni, in cui sto accumulando tristezza e amarezza, l'unico aspetto positivo che vedo è che prima o poi, quando torneremo a vincere qualcosa di serio, esploderò in un gioia che supererà qualsiasi livello di gioia mai provata prima.
> Così mi son fatto un giro li per accumulare altre sensazioni negative...
> 
> ...



Ma lasciali perdere quei barboni, che Manchester gli fa ancora male.

Se non hanno squalificato loro da tutto, non squalificheranno mai noi.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho fatto la *******, mi son fatto un giro sul forum dei gobbi per autolesionismo,
> mi sento in una fase, ormai da anni, in cui sto accumulando tristezza e amarezza, l'unico aspetto positivo che vedo è che prima o poi, quando torneremo a vincere qualcosa di serio, esploderò in un gioia che supererà qualsiasi livello di gioia mai provata prima.
> Così mi son fatto un giro li per accumulare altre sensazioni negative...
> 
> ...


1 significa che quando vinceremo sarà più bello
2 ma che bilanci sono??? Si improvvisano esperti del c 

Chiuso OT


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Singer che vogliono valorizzare il Milan e stanno fuori dal CDA.  strano.
> Quindi ricapitolando, Scaroni, che non ha quote del Milan, diventerebbe presidente del club.
> E' tutto molto bello.



Che intendi? Scusami ma non ho proprio Colto


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Che intendi? Scusami ma non ho proprio Colto



Che teoricamente dal comunicato sembrava volessero metterci la faccia per il Milan, e gestirli in prima persona. Ma come sempre i fatti dicono una cosa e le chiacchiere se le porta via il vento. Il presidente del Milan è una persona che non è proprietario, ma è solo una figura di rappresentanza, bisognerebbe capire, in rappresentanza di chi.


----------



## luis4 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Che teoricamente dal comunicato sembrava volessero metterci la faccia per il Milan, e gestirli in prima persona. Ma come sempre i fatti dicono una cosa e le chiacchiere se le porta via il vento. Il presidente del Milan è una persona che non è proprietario, ma è solo una figura di rappresentanza, bisognerebbe capire, in rappresentanza di chi.



in rappresentanza di chi mette i soldi:ELLIOT. qualcuno non ha capito che non è una roba personale di singer ma un investimento della elliot managment che deve dare conto a migliaia di investitori. ergo sarà un presidente/dipendente.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho fatto la *******, mi son fatto un giro sul forum dei gobbi per autolesionismo,
> mi sento in una fase, ormai da anni, in cui sto accumulando tristezza e amarezza, l'unico aspetto positivo che vedo è che prima o poi, quando torneremo a vincere qualcosa di serio, esploderò in un gioia che supererà qualsiasi livello di gioia mai provata prima.
> Così mi son fatto un giro li per accumulare altre sensazioni negative...
> 
> ...



E qui leggevo di tifosi milanisti che facevano il tifo per CR7 alla Juventus 
Quelli sono cannibali... anche se non giochiamo nelle stessa galassia loro quelli non vogliono che ci sia possibilità che il milane si rialzi...

Ed è così che si va avanti... non sperando che Messi vada a l'Inter e Neymar alla Roma...


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Che teoricamente dal comunicato sembrava volessero metterci la faccia per il Milan, e gestirli in prima persona. Ma come sempre i fatti dicono una cosa e le chiacchiere se le porta via il vento. Il presidente del Milan è una persona che non è proprietario, ma è solo una figura di rappresentanza, bisognerebbe capire, in rappresentanza di chi.



Abbiamo avuto noi stessi un periodo in cui Galliani era presidente e Berlusconi "solo" proprietario. 
Pure Moratti si era dimesso dalla carica di presidente.

Formalità a parte, sarà importante vedere quanto i Singer saranno presenti a Milanello e allo stadio. Questo è ciò che più conta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Che teoricamente dal comunicato sembrava volessero metterci la faccia per il Milan, e gestirli in prima persona. Ma come sempre i fatti dicono una cosa e le chiacchiere se le porta via il vento. Il presidente del Milan è una persona che non è proprietario, ma è solo una figura di rappresentanza, bisognerebbe capire, in rappresentanza di chi.



Non ricominciamo con la storia che c'è dietro qualcunaltro eh.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> in rappresentanza di chi mette i soldi:ELLIOT. qualcuno non ha capito che non è una roba personale di singer ma un investimento della elliot managment che deve dare conto a miglia di investitori. ergo sarà un presidente/dipendente.



Mi trovi un solo collegamento, Scaroni-Elliott. Uno solo. Mi dispiace che ogni volta devo essere sempre io quello che sembra contrario. Cercherò di limitarmi


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non ricominciamo con la storia che c'è dietro qualcunaltro eh.



Lo so, lo so, tranquillo. Tanto come sempre tra un annetto, mi darai ragione. Tranquillo


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto noi stessi un periodo in cui Galliani era presidente e Berlusconi "solo" proprietario.
> Pure Moratti si era dimesso dalla carica di presidente.
> 
> Formalità a parte, sarà importante vedere quanto i Singer saranno presenti a Milanello e allo stadio. Questo è ciò che più conta.



amico mio, sei fuori strada..vai a vedere la catena di controllo e i manager della P.RredBlack. Siamo nella buona strada, ma non come pensi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi trovi un solo collegamento, Scaroni-Elliott. Uno solo. Mi dispiace che ogni volta devo essere sempre io quello che sembra contrario. Cercherò di limitarmi



Elliot possiede il Milan, Scaroni fa il presidente di una proprietá di Elliot. Eccoti il collegamento.

Scusa ma chi doveva fare il presidente per conto di Elliot? Un broker che invece di comprare e vendere azioni si mette a dirigere una societá?

Singer che , bontá sua avrá i suoi pochi ca...i da pelare essendo gestore di un hedge Fund da 37 miliardi che se stanotte alle 2 di notte scoreg...ia un vulcano in Islanda guadagna omperde mezzo miliardo?

Scaroni era giá l’uomo Elliot nel CDA, é italiano, conosce il Milan, é stato 1 anno membro del CDA. Piú candidato naturale di lui....

E poi, smettere di illudersi va bene, accettare Cr7 alla muve va bene, ma continuare con quest rottura di Maroni che se cambiano un cestino della spazzatura a San Siro é una manovra di Silvio me la vorrei risparmiare.

Silvio tra due anni schiatta, datti pace anche tu.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Elliot possiede il Milan, Scaroni fa il presidente di una proprietá di Elliot. Eccoti il collegamento.
> 
> Scusa ma chi doveva fare il presidente per conto di Elliot? Un broker che invece di comprare e vendere azioni si mette a dirigere una societá?
> 
> ...



guarda potrei risponderti in due secondi, ricordandoti tutte le belle parole che spendevi per il progetto cinese andandomi contro dicendo esattamente le stesse parole di oggi. Vedi fantasmi ovunque ecc ecc. Oggi dopo un anno, ancora la lezione non ti è bastata. E va bene, farò a meno di rispondere, perché so già che è perfettamente inutile.
Ti dico solo questo. Logica vorrebbe che almeno nel CDA Singer figlio ci sarebbe dovuto stare, così come Presidente mettere un uomo vicino a loro, non Paolo Scaroni, che non ha nulla a che fare con Elliott. Ma capisco che quello che dico fa male e non è bello, come sentirsi dire Colossi cinesi, stato cinese, investitori occulti e adesso Elliott bello e bravo che ci farà dominare il mondo. Lo capisco.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non ricominciamo con la storia che c'è dietro qualcunaltro eh.



Gli intrallazzi del delinquente numero uno in Italia con Elliott sono palesi ed alla luce del sole.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

..


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli intrallazzi del delinquente numero uno in Italia con Elliott sono palesi ed alla luce del sole.



e niente admin, come sempre siamo soli in questa battaglia. Che vuoi farci.


----------



## nybreath (11 Luglio 2018)

Ae qui si pensa a Singer che ci mette la faccia, che viene a Milanello, magari allo stadio...

Elliott non se ne frega una mazza del Milan, meno si esporranno e meglio sarà per loro nel caso di cose che vanno male, e sicuramente non sono il commisso di turno che cerca un po di pubblicità, questi meno volte li nominate e piu sono contenti.

L'unica cosa da sperare è che per realizzare il loro obiettivo si possa incrociare la strada con quello dei fans. Se per realizzare il loro obiettivo, il successo economico, hanno scelto di utilizzare una strada che andrà di pari passo con il successo sportivo, ci andrà bene, altrimenti so c.....


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ae qui si pensa a Singer che ci mette la faccia, che viene a Milanello, magari allo stadio...
> 
> Elliott non se ne frega una mazza del Milan, meno si esporranno e meglio sarà per loro nel caso di cose che vanno male, e sicuramente non sono il commisso di turno che cerca un po di pubblicità, questi meno volte li nominate e piu sono contenti.
> 
> L'unica cosa da sperare è che per realizzare il loro obiettivo si possa incrociare la strada con quello dei fans. Se per realizzare il loro obiettivo, il successo economico, hanno scelto di utilizzare una strada che andrà di pari passo con il successo sportivo, ci andrà bene, altrimenti so c.....



Allora se non gliene frega una mazza che lo vendano subito il Milan.

Quanti manager ci saranno al mondo? Perché proprio il berlusconiano Scaroni?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## malos (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Mah io speravo ci vendessero subito....vediamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora se non gliene frega una mazza che lo vendano subito il Milan.
> 
> Quanti manager ci saranno al mondo? Perché proprio il berlusconiano Scaroni?



Oh esatto, qualcuno che lo dice!! 
Sembra che esistano solo questi manager legati al mondo berlusconi.
Strano che Aldo Salvi, Direttore della Blue Sky, di Cerchione, sia stato nominato nel CDA della Project Redblack, come visto nei documenti postati dal Re dell'est. E c'è pure Cipriani...eh ma si pensa sempre male, si vedono fantasmi ecc ecc...



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> .


Non si sta architettando nulla, era già tutto fatto fin dall'inizio. Secondo te Elliott non sapeva di riscuotere il pegno?? bello il mondo dei sogni.
ascoltati il video di Scaroni, prima di parlare. Ascoltalo dai retta a me. Perché a mio avviso avete le idee confuse.


----------



## malos (11 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> *E qui leggevo di tifosi milanisti che facevano il tifo per CR7 alla Juventus *
> Quelli sono cannibali... anche se non giochiamo nelle stessa galassia loro quelli non vogliono che ci sia possibilità che il milane si rialzi...
> 
> Ed è così che si va avanti... non sperando che Messi vada a l'Inter e Neymar alla Roma...



Ma veramente, siamo noi degli idioti loro, GIUSTAMENTE, pensano solo a se stessi.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Restate in


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> guarda potrei risponderti in due secondi, ricordandoti tutte le belle parole che spendevi per il progetto cinese andandomi contro dicendo esattamente le stesse parole di oggi. Vedi fantasmi ovunque ecc ecc. Oggi dopo un anno, ancora la lezione non ti è bastata. E va bene, farò a meno di rispondere, perché so già che è perfettamente inutile.
> Ti dico solo questo. Logica vorrebbe che almeno nel CDA Singer figlio ci sarebbe dovuto stare, così come Presidente mettere un uomo vicino a loro, non Paolo Scaroni, che non ha nulla a che fare con Elliott. Ma capisco che quello che dico fa male e non è bello, come sentirsi dire Colossi cinesi, stato cinese, investitori occulti e adesso Elliott bello e bravo che ci farà dominare il mondo. Lo capisco.



No ma voi immaginate robe che le scie chimiche e la terra piatta a confronto sono scientificamente provate. Nemmeno in un film potrebbe mai esserci Berlusconi dietro a tutta la trattativa. 

Qualcosa di losco senza dubbio, ma proprio senza dubbio c'era, ma non è una cosa che deve riguardare per forza Berlusconi. Chissà quale lavanderia cinese siamo stati, ma vedere Berlusconi ovunque è patologico.


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Luglio 2018)

ma puo succedere queste cambiamenti domani nel CDA?


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> No ma voi immaginate robe che le scie chimiche e la terra piatta a confronto sono scientificamente provate. Nemmeno in un film potrebbe mai esserci Berlusconi dietro a tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Qualcosa di losco senza dubbio, ma proprio senza dubbio c'era, ma non è una cosa che deve riguardare per forza Berlusconi. Chissà quale lavanderia cinese siamo stati, ma vedere Berlusconi ovunque è patologico.



stesse cose dell'anno scorso...ci ho fatto il callo.


----------



## Zenos (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Cambiare tutto per non cambiare nulla. Sempre gente del nano in mezzo...


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Scaroni=la vera cessione del Milan deve ancora avvenire alle condizioni di chi lo è stato fino al 2017? Chissà ...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stesse cose dell'anno scorso...ci ho fatto il callo.



e infatti non mi pare che Berlusconi ci abbia ricomprati o no? Oppure hai prove per quello che affermi? Le tue restano cmq solo teorie, quindi non farle passare per cose appurate.


----------



## Controcorrente (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## malos (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stesse cose dell'anno scorso...ci ho fatto il callo.



Anch'io sono conte. Io poi ero convinto che vendessero subito, sono spiazzato.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> e infatti non mi pare che Berlusconi ci abbia ricomprati o no? Oppure hai prove per quello che affermi? Le tue restano cmq solo teorie, quindi non farle passare per cose appurate.


Mi confondi con Aron.
Non ho detto che sarebbe tornato, in veste ufficiale. Ma comunque dai tranquillo..Continua pure a credere a ciò che vuoi, figurati che mi cambia. Certo che dopo un anno a fare gli splendidi e poi aver sbattuto il muso, ancora continuare è proprio curioso.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Restate in e ognuno la pensi come meglio crede.


----------



## Controcorrente (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## sballotello (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2018)

Nel video fatto da Faxone l'estate scorsa, mentre rispondeva alle accuse di Pallotta sui fondamentali finanziari del Milan, egli dice testualmente "Scaroni è un simbolo di garanzia per tutti" ... tradotto da Fassonese a italiano cosa significa?


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Io comunque non ho mai offeso nessuno, mah. Dopo quello che è successo con il cinese fake, sentire pure certi che fanno gli splendidi quando non ne hanno beccata mezza di striscio, fa sorridere.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io comunque non ho mai offeso nessuno, mah. Dopo quello che è successo con il cinese fake, sentire pure certi che fanno gli splendidi quando non ne hanno beccata mezza di striscio, fa sorridere.



Diciamo che ritrovarsi sempre coi stessi nomi vicini a B e con l'ennesimo cda ambiguo nella sua composizione non ci offre le rassicurazioni che cerchiamo e di cui abbiamo bisogno.
Prossimo step il NO di maldini?
In piedi campeggiatori, camperisti e campanari! Mettetevi gli scarponi, oggi fa freddo. -cit-


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ritrovarsi sempre coi stessi nomi vicini a B e con l'ennesimo cda ambiguo nella sua composizione non ci offre le rassicurazioni che cerchiamo e di cui abbiamo bisogno.
> Prossimo step il NO di maldini?
> In piedi campeggiatori, camperisti e campanari! Mettetevi gli scarponi, oggi fa freddo. -cit-



Dalla decisione Maldini si capirà tutto.

Vediamo...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dalla decisione Maldini si capirà tutto.
> 
> Vediamo...



Esatto.
Dalla risposta di maldini capiremo se l'inverno è finito o ci aspettano ancora neve e freddo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...




Chiaro che ognuno è libero di pensarla come gli pare, però ritenere che ci sia ancora dietro Berlusconi mi fa pensare che veramente alcuni siano praticamente ossessionati da questo nano da giardino con un bypass al cuore e che è più morto che vivo.
Di sto passo non mi sorprenderei che venga considerato da alcuni il colpevole del Big Crunch fra 20 miliardi di anni o che sarà lui la causa dello spegnimento del Sole e non perchè l'idrogeno nel nucleo prima o poi si esaurirà.
Comunque il CDA ancora non è stato nominato, aspettiamo prima di saltare a conclusioni affrettate.
Certo anche io preferirei avere Singer (figlio) nel CDA, aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dalla decisione Maldini si capirà tutto.
> 
> Vediamo...



Già, l'unico che può certificare la serietà dell'operazione Singer è Maldini, se lui rifiutasse anche stavolta i dubbi ritornerebbero.


----------



## Zenos (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io comunque non ho mai offeso nessuno, mah. Dopo quello che è successo con il cinese fake, sentire pure certi che fanno gli splendidi quando non ne hanno beccata mezza di striscio, fa sorridere.



.


----------



## mil77 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dalla decisione Maldini si capirà tutto.
> 
> Vediamo...



Ma sinceramente non capisco perché da Maldini si debba capire tutto. fino a oggi ha rifiutato tutto quello che gli è stato proposto sia da Milan che da nazionale che da altre squadre. quindi se accetterà adesso è indice di progetto serio? o accetterà solo quando lo faranno comandare pur non avendo la minima esperienza in campo dirigenziale?


----------



## Boomer (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io comunque non ho mai offeso nessuno, mah. Dopo quello che è successo con il cinese fake, sentire pure certi che fanno gli splendidi quando non ne hanno beccata mezza di striscio, fa sorridere.



Giusto essere scettici. Vediamo cosa succede da qui al 21.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente non capisco perché da Maldini si debba capire tutto. fino a oggi ha rifiutato tutto quello che gli è stato proposto sia da Milan che da nazionale che da altre squadre. quindi se accetterà adesso è indice di progetto serio? o accetterà solo quando lo faranno comandare pur non avendo la minima esperienza in campo dirigenziale?



La vicenda cinefake non ha insegnato proprio nulla, eh?

Corsi e ricorsi e Maldini rosicone...


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Comunque tengo a precisare che non sono contro Elliott, tuttavia, mi limito a commentare i fatti e faccio dei ragionamenti come tutti. 
Possono essere sbagliati o giusti, ma di sicuro non lo faccio in malafede.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Dalla risposta di maldini capiremo se l'inverno è finito o ci aspettano ancora neve e freddo.



Non carichiamo Paolo di troppe responsabilita.
Magari Singer li dice che vuole tenere il Milan per almeno 5 anni per poi quotarlo in borsa... e dopo due mesi arriva una super offerta da un personnaggio losco che si prende il Milan...

Maldini avrebbe accettato di tornare pure con i Berlusconi (aveva parlato con Barbara).
Insomma non e che se torna lui allora tutto e limpido e andiamo a vincere come non mai...
Vuolo solo dire che il progetto che li e stato proposto sembra serio ed interessante (cosa gia fantastica rispetto a quello che abbiamo visto in questi mesi...).


----------



## Mic (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e niente admin, come sempre siamo soli in questa battaglia. Che vuoi farci.



Mi accodo, e non da ora...
Fino a prova contraria elliott ha fatto parte del teatrino fino ad ora, perché non dovrebbe far parte del cast?


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Luglio 2018)

Domanda forse sciocca.. Ma può essere che il compratore originale fosse proprio Elliott?


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non carichiamo Paolo di troppe responsabilita.
> Magari Singer li dice che vuole tenere il Milan per almeno 5 anni per poi quotarlo in borsa... e dopo due mesi arriva una super offerta da un personnaggio losco che si prende il Milan...
> 
> Maldini avrebbe accettato di tornare pure con i Berlusconi (aveva parlato con Barbara).
> ...



Se per maldini è ok, allora lo sarà anche per noi.
Non chiedo a paolo di essere il nostro messia ma son certo che non si farebbe mai coinvolgere in un progetto ambiguo.
Questo non vuol dire che il progetto debba durare da qua a +infinito ma ci devono essere i presupposti per voler fare bene.
Di questo ne sono certo.
Chiedo a maldini solo di essere se stesso, mi basta e avanza.


----------



## Boomer (11 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Domanda forse sciocca.. Ma può essere che il compratore originale fosse proprio Elliott?



Direi che è l’ipotesi più probabile.


----------



## MassimoRE (11 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2018)

La figura di Scaroni preoccupa anche me non tanto per il legame con Berlusconi, ma perché rappresenta tutto quel mondo di squali, intrallazzi, contatti, poteri più o meno occulti e, purtroppo, significative escursioni nel penale che speravo e spero ormai superati all'interno di un management moderno ed affidabile.
Non penso che ci sia ancora bisogno nel 2018 degli Scaroni di questo mondo per avere successo e resistere alle delinquenze altrui con delinquenze ancora più grandi, come tra le righe fa sottintendere chi promuove questa figura.

Non mi garantisce nulla, per farla breve. Non ho l'assicurazione che il progetto sia serio, non ho l'assicurazione che Elliott voglia rimanere a lungo, non ho l'assicurazione che chi pensa che ci sia dietro qualcos'altro di losco abbia poi torto.
Poi attenzione, potrebbe pure essere assolutamente ambizioso (come è sempre stato, anche a qualsiasi costo) e limpido nel voler contribuire a portare il Milan in alto in rappresentanza fiduciaria del fondo, non ho proprio elementi per sapere quale sarebbe la ratio della sua presidenza.

Ma non può essere un nome ed una figura a cui concedere di slancio fiducia e passione.


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...



Sto Scaroni ispira fiducia zero.


----------



## mil77 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vicenda cinefake non ha insegnato proprio nulla, eh?
> 
> Corsi e ricorsi e Maldini rosicone...



continuo a non capire. a me risulta che ha rifiutato il Milan non solo con i cinesi ma anche prima, che ha rifiutato più volte la nazionale che ha rifiutato Chelsea psg e Real. quindi da nessuna parte c'era un progetto serio? e il progetto è serio solo quando dai potere a Maldini?


----------



## Schism75 (11 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire. a me risulta che ha rifiutato il Milan non solo con i cinesi ma anche prima, che ha rifiutato più volte la nazionale che ha rifiutato Chelsea psg e Real. quindi da nessuna parte c'era un progetto serio? e il progetto è serio solo quando dai potere a Maldini?



se hai sentito la sua intervista con Buffa, alla Nazionale aveva detto di si 2 volte, una volta come Team Manager, ma poi la federazione è sparita come accade nelle più classiche situazioni post colloquio. Al Milan di Barbara aveva detto si. Chelsea, PSG e Real non mi pare le abbia nominate.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> se hai sentito la sua intervista con Buffa, alla Nazionale aveva detto di si 2 volte, una volta come Team Manager, ma poi la federazione è sparita come accade nelle più classiche situazioni post colloquio. Al Milan di Barbara aveva detto si. Chelsea, PSG e Real non mi pare le abbia nominate.



Inoltre ha fatto capire espressamente che lui considera solo Italia o Milan, altrimenti sta bene dove sta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2018)

Mamma mia si vede proprio che siamo rimasti scottati dall esperienza cinese. Un anno fa tutti esaltati e ora siamo sul chi va la ogni istante e per ogni situazione.


----------



## danjr (11 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire. a me risulta che ha rifiutato il Milan non solo con i cinesi ma anche prima, che ha rifiutato più volte la nazionale che ha rifiutato Chelsea psg e Real. quindi da nessuna parte c'era un progetto serio? e il progetto è serio solo quando dai potere a Maldini?


Si


----------



## Zenos (11 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Domanda forse sciocca.. Ma può essere che il compratore originale fosse proprio Elliott?



È quello che sostengo io, ha comprato il Milan a buon prezzo in cambio di 1 anno di teatrino per far rientrare i capitali necessari a Fininvest...


----------



## mil77 (11 Luglio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> se hai sentito la sua intervista con Buffa, alla Nazionale aveva detto di si 2 volte, una volta come Team Manager, ma poi la federazione è sparita come accade nelle più classiche situazioni post colloquio. Al Milan di Barbara aveva detto si. Chelsea, PSG e Real non mi pare le abbia nominate.



appunto il si a Barbara... (che poi comunque è diventato un no). quindi il progetto di Barbara era serio? o aveva detto si perché doveva prendere il posto di Galliani?


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> appunto il si a Barbara... (che poi comunque è diventato un no). quindi il progetto di Barbara era serio? o aveva detto si perché doveva prendere il posto di Galliani?



Barbara voleva far fuori Galliani, quindi potrebbe essere


----------



## Mika (11 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mamma mia si vede proprio che siamo rimasti scottati dall esperienza cinese. Un anno fa tutti esaltati e ora siamo sul chi va la ogni istante e per ogni situazione.



Oramai io non vedo nemmeno più queste cose, penso al campo, vinciamo, può esserci dietro anche la Banda Bassotti fotte niente. Facciamo pena? Potrebbe esserci dietro Dio ma mi incavolerei lo stesso. Tanto oramai mi sono rassegnato a leggere di complotti e mani di Berlusconi dietro tutto, nemmeno più ci faccio caso. Se tra tre anni alziamo una CL io festeggio lo stesso senza pensare se c'è Berlusconi dietro ad Elliot, Commisso, Ricketts, Ross o chi per esso. 

E con questo ora penso solo al campo, il ritiro è iniziato e il 19 c'è il TAS.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, Paolo Scaroni è sempre più in pole per la presidenza del Milan, al posto di Yonghong Li.
> 
> I *Singer*, Paul e Gordon, dovrebbero restare f*uori anche dal CDA* in quanto non vogliono esporsi troppo.
> 
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi trovi un solo collegamento, Scaroni-Elliott. Uno solo. Mi dispiace che ogni volta devo essere sempre io quello che sembra contrario. Cercherò di limitarmi



Dall'insediamento di Li l'anno scorso, i vari giornali hanno sempre riportato di uno Scaroni come uomo di Elliott. 

Detto questo, mi aspetterei che del Milan se ne interessi in maniera diretta Gordon o comunque uno dei Singer


----------

